# Can a high school graduate...



## Soon2binfantry (2 Jan 2006)

that took 1 course in applied (french) and the rest avergage go to a military college?


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Jan 2006)

wow you really don't know when to quit do you? Use the search button, eveything you have already asked has been answered


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jan 2006)

RMC website:

http://www.rmc.ca/admission/start_early/index_e.html



> Start Early
> 
> Being accepted to RMC is not easy. We are looking for students who have good marks but who have also gained experience in other areas. You can develop this well-rounded background by achieving academic success, developing leadership abilities and getting physically fit. You do not need to know your second language to be admitted, but any language skills that you have will give you an extra edge. These areas correspond to the four pillars at RMC.
> 
> ...



http://www.rmc.ca/admission/start_early/aim_e.html



> Aim for Academic Achievement
> 
> The undergraduate programmes at RMC include courses from multiple disciplines, so the programmes are challenging. To prepare yourself to meet the demands of the curriculum, we encourage you to take a strong academic program in high school.
> 
> ...



http://www.rmc.ca/admission/requirements/ugrad_coursereq_e.html



> Undergraduate Academic Prerequisites
> 
> To be eligible for admission to one of the undergraduate programmes in Kingston, Ontario, you require the following courses.



GO TO THE LINK FOR THE DETAILS.

 PLEASE NOTE THAT IT TOOK ME LESS THAN FIVE MINUTES TO RESEARCH AND FIND THE OFFICIAL ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTION. PLEASE TRY IT YOURSELF NEXT.


----------



## Soon2binfantry (2 Jan 2006)

thanks again michael


----------



## NavComm (2 Jan 2006)

Soon2binfantry said:
			
		

> thanks again michael



/sarcasm

You're going to make a fine officer. You seem to have a natural gift of getting others to do your work for you.

/end sarcasm


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> /sarcasm
> 
> You're going to make a fine officer. You seem to have a natural gift of getting others to do your work for you.
> 
> /end sarcasm



 ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Jan 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> /sarcasm
> 
> You're going to make a fine officer. You seem to have a natural gift of getting others to do your work for you.
> 
> /end sarcasm



Zing!


----------



## Scott (2 Jan 2006)

No need to prolong this.

Soon2beInfantry, please use the Forum Search Function or check the Army.ca Recruiting FAQ's before starting a new topic that most likely has already been covered here at the site.

Also, it is wise for you, if you desire to become an Officer, to become proficient at doing your own research, not letting others complete it for you. Heed what Michael said, it's good advice.

Locked.


----------

